# A question to UK expats.



## OlaCorleone (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello everyone!
As you can tell, I'm new here. Just made this account as last resort because I have no idea what else to do. British Consulate and Embassy didn't give me an answer when I've contacted them, neither did all the online websites I've looked into.

My question is: How did you, UK citizens, manage to get a work permit in Egypt? My friend is living in England and wants to move to Egypt temporarily (for about 2-3 years), he already had a job interview and got offered a preliminary job when he visited last January so he's not going to actually look for jobs here. All I need to know is how could it be legally possible for him to live in Egypt for an extended amount of time?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Employers are legally bound to provide the work permit... 
If he is not offered a work permit then he is working illegally.


----------



## OlaCorleone (Mar 27, 2014)

MaidenScotland said:


> Employers are legally bound to provide the work permit...
> If he is not offered a work permit then he is working illegally.


Thanks for your reply!

The thing is I don't think the employer knows how to do that, he's a school manager that offered him a job as a teacher and said absolutely nothing about work permit/visa. My friend didn't start working yet, he's planning to come over and start working mid May and now we're worried that he might be rejected or sent back when he applies for extended stay...
Should he come over with a normal entry visa or is there anything more he could do about it before he properly plans to travel?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

OlaCorleone said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> The thing is I don't think the employer knows how to do that, he's a school manager that offered him a job as a teacher and said absolutely nothing about work permit/visa. My friend didn't start working yet, he's planning to come over and start working mid May and now we're worried that he might be rejected or sent back when he applies for extended stay...
> Should he come over with a normal entry visa or is there anything more he could do about it before he properly plans to travel?


Think i would query that one....start working mid May as a teacher....most schools close down not long after that for the summer holidays.
The employer will know how to do it believe me but it is quite costly for him to do it.He can extend his tourist visa but if he puts reason for stay as work then he will probably be deported as the extended tourist visa is stamped *work not permitted* so in a nut shell if employer not prepared to go through the correct channels then forget about him working in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

OlaCorleone said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> The thing is I don't think the employer knows how to do that, he's a school manager that offered him a job as a teacher and said absolutely nothing about work permit/visa. My friend didn't start working yet, he's planning to come over and start working mid May and now we're worried that he might be rejected or sent back when he applies for extended stay...
> Should he come over with a normal entry visa or is there anything more he could do about it before he properly plans to travel?




Of course the employer knows how to do it he might just not want to go to the expense and if that is the case does your friend really want to work for someone who will employ him illegally and is a cheapskate ... 
As Pat said, schools close here in June for at least 3 months so I cannot see anyone employing him in May. 
Is your friend being offered an expat package 
Flights home
Flight out
Rent paid 
Medical insurance
work permit 
If not then he should not accept the job. I would predict when Sisi is president there will be a huge crack down on illegal workers who will find themselves deported after spending a few nights in jail..


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

OlaCorleone said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> The thing is I don't think the employer knows how to do that, he's a school manager that offered him a job as a teacher and said absolutely nothing about work permit/visa. My friend didn't start working yet, he's planning to come over and start working mid May and now we're worried that he might be rejected or sent back when he applies for extended stay...
> Should he come over with a normal entry visa or is there anything more he could do about it before he properly plans to travel?


There is nothing he can do about getting a work permit, it has to be done by the employer. He can buy a one month tourist visa on entry and extend it after one month for up to one year. This does not permit work. As the others have said schools close for the summer, so unless he is doing summer school with them it is a strange time of year to start. 
If he just wants to work overseas then getting the TEFL qualification on top of his teaching qualification will get him legal work all over the world.


----------



## OlaCorleone (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
I have to clarify that he's the one who wants to come over on mid May to get to know the country before he starts working. There's Summer courses starting from June and then actual school days from September.
Guess I'll have to check back with the manager, I don't think he mentioned it at all during the interview, the only thing out of the expat package that he gets is accommodation, and even this isn't fully granted. Thank you all, you've been of great help!


----------

